# Whipped Cream (to Richard Strauss's "Schlagobers")



## jegreenwood

This looks like fun. I think it will be in NYC this spring.


----------



## Pugg

jegreenwood said:


> View attachment 92949
> 
> 
> This looks like fun. I think it will be in NYC this spring.


Looks very promising indeed.


----------



## Marsilius

Good looking set design. Strauss's score is quite attractive - if not especially memorable - too.


----------



## jegreenwood

Finally getting to see this next week. Misty Copeland will be performing.


----------



## Sissone

I am sure you will enjoy it !


----------

